# some new pics of the clan



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

with jolene's passing yeti has been a quiet and mopey.. with the help of a few birds and catnip all five on the tree for a few minutes..


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Mourning is tough to watch. Give plenty of loving and hope for the best. Time is the great healer. Love the cat-tree pic, everyone seems quite cheerful there.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Aw, poor Yeti.  He's so adorable. Does he get along with the other kitties?


----------



## Meowzer (Feb 9, 2014)

Incredible to see so many of them on one cat tree. So sorry about your loss! Poor Yeti!


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

Yeti has been perking back up, violet and the dragon twins keep him on his toes.. back to racing and chasing today..


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

speaking of the twins...


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

That first photo...I just want to squeeze that guy.


----------



## amy22 (Jul 5, 2013)

I love the flame points, they have gotten so big. I remember when they were babies. I love the red eyes. I worried a little when I first noticed ziggy's eyes reflect red but I guess thats a feature of that color


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

hard to take pictures without the flash in that spot..noticed on sat. while ember was sun-bathing on the bed a small fine orange stripe on her "wrist" they may get some flame points after all (not that it matters at all, pure white kitties would have been just fine)


----------



## Purfect (Sep 21, 2015)

The red eyes are so cute. Love to see the clan doing well.


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

yesterday was the official 1 year gottcha day for the three young ones.. they reminded me of it by waking me at 5am.. "aren't you happy we're here".......


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

earlier this week, the dragons woke me at 5am.. oddly enough it was the one year adoption day anniversary...


----------

